# Sometimes I wish I had a wood burning stove



## kweinert (May 3, 2015)

Then at least I'd get something out of the stuff that fails.

Working on a 3 corner redwood bowl, just got it mounted in the chuck and the first time I turn the large off to check progress the chuck spins off, the tenon breaks, and one of the points also breaks off.

Next time I'll ensure the chuck is tight prior to spinning up the lathe. No permanent damage to anything but the bowl.

At least I learned something and it was from a 4x4 do it wasn't an expensive lesson in anything but time.

One positive I can say is that Woodtickgreg's tool works superbly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2015)

Can you cut it into something else? 
Pen blanks? Bottle stoppers? Handles?


----------



## duncsuss (May 3, 2015)

It's the major reason why I prefer my SuperNova2 chuck to the PennState chuck I used before -- a lock screw to keep it on the spindle.

(I got my lesson about angular momentum when I had just finished the foot of a 10" bowl reverse-chucked in Cole jaws ... )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2015)

Darn, that happens to my DeWalt drill sometimes when I stop it. The chuck loosens and the bit drops out. Graybeard


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Can you cut it into something else?
> Pen blanks? Bottle stoppers? Handles?



Well, it started out as a cube from a cedar fence post, so by the time you get the lower points turned off, a tenon cut in, and a lot of the center hollowed out - there's not much left to make something else out of. 

Except, of course, experience :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Horatio (May 15, 2015)

The beauty of working in mesquite so much....accidents, mistakes, and erstwhile projectiles go into the BBQ pit....


----------

